# Not complete cure, but hope for those who feel they've exhausted every treatment option



## Ishmael35 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello,

I am writing about my experience taking Aderrall 10 mg IR 2x daily. It's only been a couple days, but I can already tell the positive effects this drug has had on me - from feeling 24/7 like I'm in a nonreal dream, I've felt for the first time in months a connection with other people and reality. It is by no means a cure-all, but even just in two days I have gone from near constant rumination on suicidal thoughts to feeling like I just might be able to overcome this with time and treatment. I had basically given up hope of feeling alive again, and although I still feel as just a fraction of who I was perhaps that fraction is growing. Anyway, I mainly wanted to write this to those who are near giving up hope or close to death as I have been, to say there are more options. Try Aderall. It may help you feel more present and alive. 
Also brief note, had this disease since I was 15 and am now 25, so pretty much been through the ringer of depersonalization episodes and pharmacological treatment. I wouldn't post if I didn't think there was some validity to it. 
With love,
Ryan


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

How'd you get the Adderrall?


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Adderall also helped me for a while at the beginning, but it was never a complete cure, and over time it lost its effectiveness and just made me feel jittery when I took it.


----------



## Ishmael35 (Mar 10, 2015)

I had to go through the process of stating I had ADHD and getting tested for that. It wasn't easy, so I understand the barriers to even trying a medication like this which is frustrating.


----------



## Ishmael35 (Mar 10, 2015)

Chip1021 said:


> Adderall also helped me for a while at the beginning, but it was never a complete cure, and over time it lost its effectiveness and just made me feel jittery when I took it.


I could see that. So far it seems to help, but then it wears off and I'm kind of back to square one.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ishmael35 said:


> I had to go through the process of stating I had ADHD and getting tested for that. It wasn't easy, so I understand the barriers to even trying a medication like this which is frustrating.


I basically started ADDeral by finding a psychiatrist who was totally in the pocket of the manufacturers of ADderall. Started me off by giving me a whole bunch of free samples he had in his desk, haha.


----------

